# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > مباحث و مقالات فراگیر مهندسی نرم افزار > مقاله: مجموعه مقالات سومین کنفرانس داده کاوی ایران

## vangelis_persian

*استفاده از مجمعي از يابنده ها براي طبقه بندی اسناد
**(يك رويكرد مبتني بر ايمني مصنوعي)
1-       فائزه اصدقی 2- بنت الهدی حلمی 3- عادل ترکمان*

*چکیده
*سیستم ایمنی طبیعی به عنوان یک سیستم زیستی وفق پذیر پیچیده منبع الهام گستره ای از تکنیکهای ابتکاری حل مسئله در زمینه هایی همچون امنیت کامپیوتری، مدیریت دانش و بازیابی اطلاعات گشته است. در این مقاله ساخت و اجرای یک الگوریتم جدید یادگیری مبتنی بر ایمنی ارائه شده که طبیعت توزیع شده، پویا و وفق پذیر آن باعث می شود که مزایای بالقوه ای نسبت به بیشتر مدلهای سنتی داشته باشد. ابتدا توسط یک روند هم انگیزش هم تکاملی، مجمعی از رده بندها تولید شده که در واقع شامل یک مجموعه از یابنده هاست که دینامیک محلی آنها سیستم را قادر می سازد که در کل قادر به گروه بندی کردن یک مفهوم به رده های خوب و بد باشد. در این مجمع، بر چسب کلاس با استفاده از رای اکثریت مشخص می شود. این الگوریتم برروی اسناد به دست آمده از وب آزموده شده و نتایج خوبی را بدست آورده است.

 *کلمات کلیدی*  طبقه بندی، سیستم ایمنی مصنوعی، یادگیری مفهوم، هم تکاملی، مجمع

----------


## vangelis_persian

*تحلیل شبکه عصبی مبتنی بر موجک آموزش یافته با الگوریتم PSO برای پیش بينی بلادرنگ خطاها در گیرنده های تک فرکانسه GPS
1- سید محمد رضا موسوی 2- محمد دیوبند

**چکیده* 
دقت گیرنده های تک فرکانسه GPS به علت منابع خطاهای موجود در آن از قبیل خطاهای ناشی از اثر یونسفر و تروپسفر، خطای حاصله از اطلاعات مداری، خطاهای گیرنده و نیز خطای ناشی از پدیده چند مسیری، کم می باشد. وجود منابع خطاهای بیان شده در فوق سبب می گردد دقت گیرنده های ارزان قیمت GPS، پایین و کاربرد آن محدود شود. بنابراین کاهش خطا در سیستم موقعیت یاب جهانی GPS از اهمیت بسزایی برخودار است. الگوریتم بهینه سازی گروهی از ذرات (PSO) یک الگوریتم جستجوی اجتماعی می باشد که از روی رفتار اجتماعی دسته های پرندگان مدل شده است. این اگوریتم از دیدگاه محاسباتی بسیار ساده، دارای سرعت بالا و حافظه کم هزینه می باشد. در این مقاله یک شبکه عصبی مبتنی بر موجک آموزش یافته با الگوریتم بهینه سازی گروهی ذرات برای پیش بینی بلادرنگ خطاها در گیرنده های تک فرکانسه GPS پیشنهاد می شود. این مقاله از جمع آوری داده های واقعی برای ارزیابی کارآیی روش پیشنهادی استفاده می نماید. نتایج آزمایشگاهی درآزمون های میدانی، پتانسیل قوی این روش برای مدل سازی خطا را جهت دسترسی به مکان سنجی دقیق تضمین می کنند. نتایج به دست آمده نشان می دهن که می توان موثر خطاهای مکانی در گیرنده های ارزان قیمت GPS را به حدود 1 متر کاهش داد.

*کلمات کلیدی* 
شبکه عصبی مبتنی بر موجک، الگوریتم بهینه سازی گروهی ذرات پیش بینی خطاها، گیرنده های تک فرکانسه GPS

----------


## vangelis_persian

*ساخت هستان شناسی فارسی بر اساس ویکی پدیا و کاربرد آن در بسط پرسش
1- مژگان فرهودی 2- مریم محمودی 3- علیرضا یاری 4- محمد آزادنیا
*
*چکیده*
ساخت هستان شناسی کاری پر هزینه و زمانبر است. روش ها و الگوریتم های مختلفی برای ساخت هستان شناسی وجود دارد، در روش پیشنهادی، اقدام به ساخت خودکار یک هستان شناسی فارسی با استفاده از ساختار اسناد موجود در ویکی پدیا فارسی که بر اساس گراف مصنوعی است گردید تا با استفاده از روابط معنایی بدست آمده در میان مفاهیم موجود در ویکی پدیا یک هستان شناسی فارسی تولید شود. برای تست هستان شناسی تولید شده سعی شد تا از آن فرآیند بسط پرسش کاربر بهره گرفته شود. نتایج آزمایش ها که بر روی موتور جستجوی گوگل انجام شده است حاکی از افزایش میزان دقت نتایج بازیابی شده پرسش بسط یافته با کمک هستان شناسی نسبت به پرسش اولیه می باشد.

*کلمات کلیدی*
بسط پرسش، هستان شناسی، بازیابی اطلاعات، ویکی پدیا

----------


## vangelis_persian

*تشخیص احساسات از روی سیگنالهای مغزی با استفاده از شبکه عصبی
*
*1-عبدالنبی انصاری اصل 2-دکتر ماشاالله عباسی دزفولی 3-دکتر محمود جورابیان 4-دکتر کریم انصاری اصل* 

*چکیده*
مغز انسان شبکه ای پیچیده از سلول های عصبی یا نورون ها است که در ارتباط با یکدیگر می باشند. چون این ارتباط میان نورون ها بصورت الکتریکی می باشد، بنابراین میدان های الکتریکی در اطراف آنها ایجاد می شود که با ثبت سیگنالهای ناشی از میدان های الکتریکی می توان تفسیری هر چند پیچیده از فعالیت های مغزی داشته باشیم. احساسات رابطه مستقیمی با سطح کیفی زندگی اشخاص دارد. اکثر تحقیقاتی که در زمینه احساسات صورت گرفته از پارامترهای فیزیکی نظیر حالت های صورت یا ژست ها و حرکات بدن و نیز از سیگنال های فیزیولوژیکی مربوط به سیستم جانبی نظیر دما، مقاومت پوستی و سیگنال های قلبی بهره جسته اند. ولی خیلی کم از داده های مغزی (EEG) که نمودی از فعالیت سیستم عصبی مرکزی است استفاده نموده اند، هرچند که یکی از مهمترین تئوری احساسات، تئوری شناختی (Cognitive Theory) می باشد که در آن مغز اساس فعالیت احساسی است. لذا با توجه به این کمبود در این مقاله ما از تئوری شناختی برای بررسی احساسات استفاده کردیم. در این کار برای استخراج ویژگی از روش های مختلف استخراج ویژگی و طبقه بندی کننده های مورد استفاده، شبکه عصبی پرسپترون چند لایه (MLP) بود که به احتمال 85 درصد به نتیجه رسیدیم.

*کلمات کلیدی*
سیگنال های مغزی، شبکه عصبی مصنوعی، احساسات، تئوری شناختی.

----------


## vangelis_persian

*مروری بر وب کاوی و موتورهای جستجو و ارتباط بین این دو 
1-مجید باقری 2-مهدی ایمانی 3-مجید جودکی
*
*چکیده*
وب کاوی کاربردی از تکنیکهای داده کاوی است که به صورت خودکار اطلاعات را از مستندات وب کشف و استخراج می کند. در حالیکه کشف اطلاعات یا وب کاوی بازیابی و استخراج اطلاعات نیست. هسته اصلی موتورهای جستجو از معماری سیستم های بازیابی اطلاعات سرچشمه می گیرد. ماهیت پویای اطلاعات در شبکه وب باعث ایجاد تغییرات اساسی در ساختار اولیه موتور های جستجو شده است. در سیستم های بازیابی اطلاعات، اسناد و مدارکی توسط اشخاص جمع آوری می شدند و در اختیار سیستم قرار می گرفتند، در حالی که در موتورهای جستجو وظیفه جمع آوری اطلاعات به عهده خود موتور جستجو است. علاوه بر آن به علت تغییرات صفحات وب، موتورهای جستجو وظیفه بروزرسانی اطلاعات جمع آوری شده را نیز بر عهده دارد. یکی از مهمترین مسائل در طراحی موتورهای جستجو مساله کارائی و بازده بالای موتور جستجو است. حجم بالای اطلاعات موجود در شبکه وب و تغییرات سریع اطلاعات در این شبکه، بر حساسیت موضوع می افزاید. در این مقاله کاربرد موتورهای جستجو، بازیابی اطلاعات و ارتباط آن با وب کاوی را مورد بررسی قرار خواهیم داد. همچنین بخشهای اصلی وب کاوی را شرح خواهیم داد و تکنیکها و روش های مختلفی که در نمایش اطلاعات در محتوا کاوی وب مطرح هست را بررسی خواهیم کرد. در نهایت روش هایی برای بهینه سازی کاوش در وب به طور مختصر بیان می گردد که این روش ها باعث بالاتر رفتن بازدهی موتور جستجو می گردد.

*کلمات کلیدی*
وب کاوی،موتورهای جستجو،محتوای کاوی وب،ساختار کاوی وب،کاربرد کاوی وب

----------


## vangelis_persian

*ارائه روشی برای تشخیص نفوذ در سرویس های وب از طریق XML کاوی
1-ریحانه قاسم اصفهانی 2-محمد عبداللهی
*
*چکیده*
بلوک های تشکیل دهنده سرویس های وب، از جمله UDDI،SOAPو WSDL، که ساختارشان XML است، ذاتا دارای ضعف های امنیتی هستند و این امر منجر به آسیب پذیر بودن سرویس های وب شده است. دیوارهای آتش متداول شبکه، مخصوص لایه های پایین تر از لایه کاربرد است و بنابراین نمی توانند حملات نهفته در فایل XML، که در لایه کاربرد و بالای آن قرار می گیرند را شناسایی کنند. همچنین، استانداردهای امنیتی سرویس های وب (*-WS) قادر به از بین بردن اثر حملاتی مانند تزریق SQL/XML/XPath یا انکار سرویس های در مورد پارسر XML نیستند. هدف این مقاله تحلیل XML کاوی و استفاده از آن در سیستم های تشخیص نفوذ است. XML کاوی میراث تکامل یافته داده کاوی، متن کاوی و وب کاوی با در نظر گرفتن فرمالیسم XML است. در این مقاله به بررسی و تحلیل ترافیک SOAP با کمک XML کاوی پرداخته ایم، تا بتوانیم حملات به سرویس های وب را تشخیص دهیم. سیستم های تشخیص نفوذ از نظر روش های تحلیل به دو دسته اصلی تشخیص سوء استفاده(misuse detection) و تشخیص ناهنجاری (anomaly detection) تقسیم می شوند، که دسته اول تنها حملاتی که الگوهایشان شاخته شده است را تشخیص می دهد، اما دسته دوم که مورد نظر این مقاله است، سعی می کند هرگونه ناهنجاری و حمله جدید را نیز کشف نماید.

*کلمات کلیدی*
امنیت سرویس های وب،تشخیص ناهنجاری،متدهای کرنلی

----------


## vangelis_persian

*شخصی سازی موتورهای جستجو با استفاده از شبکه های مفهومی فازی و ابزارهای داده کاوی 
1-بتول ارزانیان 2-پرهام مرادی دولت آبادی 3-فردین اخلاقیان
*
*چکیده* 
امروزه شخصی سازی اطلاعات وب به یک پدیده محبوب برای کاربران وب تبدیل شده است و نقش مهمی را در سرعت دسترسی و فراهم نمودن اطلاعات مورد نیاز کاربران بر طبق علایق آنها ایفا می کند. در این میان شخصی سازی نتایج موتورهای جستجو با استفاده از شبکه های مفهومی فازی سازگار اتوماتیک ارائه شده است. در روش پیشنهادی ابتدا با در نظر گرفتن پروفایل تعدادی از کاربران مورد نظر یک الگوریتم خوشه بندی برروی آنها اعمال می شود و سپس یک شبکه مفهومی فازی برای هر خوشه بصورت اتوماتیک ساخته می شود. نتایج جستجوی کاربر جدید نیز با یک شبکه مفهومی فازی نمایش داده می شود. الگوریتم رتبه بندی از این شبکه های مفهومی فازی برای رتبه بندی مجدد نتایج جستجوی کاربر جدید نیز با یک شبکه مفهومی فازی نمایش داده می شود. الگوریتم رتبه بندی از این شبکه های مفهومی فازی برای رتبه بندی مجدد نتایج جستجو متناسب با علایق کاربر استفاده می نماید. علاوه بر این پروفایل کاربر جدید برای بروز رسانی شبکه مفهومی فازی مربوط و سازگاری سیستم بکار برده می شود. نتایج حاصل از تست سیستم نشان می دهد که سیستم پیشنهادی رتبه بندی متناسب تری نسبت به موتور جستجو گوگل و یاهو به هر کاربر ارائه می نماید.

*کلمات کلیدی* 
وب کاوی،موتور جستجو،شخصی سازی وب،پروفایل کاربران،الگوریتم خوشه بندی، شبکه های مفهومی فازی

----------


## vangelis_persian

*تحلیل پویای ناهنجری در سیاست امنیتی فایروال با کمک داده کاوی روی رویدادنامه
1-محسن رضوانی 2-حسن مهدیخانی 3-محمدرضا گرامی* 
*چکیده*
حضور ناهنجاری در سیاست امنیتی فایروال های شبکه ای یکی از مسائل اساسی در مدیریت این تجهیزات امنیتی است. در بسیاری از موارد رخداد یک ناهنجاری در پیکر بندی قواعد امنیتی می تواند منجر به تولید یک رخنه امنیتی در فایروال شود. به عبارت دیگر ناهنجاری می تواند ابزار امنیتی فایروال را به نقطه تهدید برای شبکه تبدیل نماید.
در این مقاله با کمک تکنیک های داده کاوی به طور خاص استخراج قواعد وابستگی، یک روش پویا برای تحلیل ناهنجاری در سیاست امنیتی فایروال ارائه شده است. در این روش رویدادنامه فایروال به طور دوره ای برای یافتن ناهنجاری تحلیل شده و در نتیجه انواع ناهنجاری ها کشف می شود. نتیجه این تحلیل تولید پایگاه قواعد جدیدی است که عاری از ناهنجاری می باشد و همچنین تعداد قواعد آن نیز بهینه خواهد بود. علاوه بر این در نتیجه این تحلیل برخی از رکوردهای رویداد نامه که نقض سیاست امنیتی می باشند، کشف خواهند شد و مدیر فایروال می تواند اقدامات لازم جهت مقابله با آنها را انجام دهد.
*
کلمات کلیدی*
فایروال، سیاست امنیتی، تحلیل ناهنجاری، رویدادنامه، قواعد وابستگی

----------


## vangelis_persian

*بررسی انواع موتورهای جستجو، قوانین و الگوریتم های آنها
1-اکرم زاکی، 2-شیرین مصر آبادی 3-مهدی ایمانی 4- مجید جودکی
*
*چکیده* 
وب منبع عظیمی از اطلاعات است که روز به روز بر حجم آن افزوده می شود. در حال حاضر ملیاردها صفحه که اطلاعات فراوانی از موضوعات مختلف را در بردارند، برروی سرویس دهنده های مختلف جا خوش کرده اند. این در حالیست که تولد سایتهای جدید و گسترش سایتهای موجود نیز به طور فزاینده ای به این حجم اطلاعات می افزاید. نرخ رشد اطلاعات تا بدان جاست که امروزه مشکل دسترسی به اطلاعات جدی تر از نبود اطلاعات بوده است. امروزه چالش عمده اکثر کاربران دستیابی به اطلاعات مورد نیاز خود است. هر چه بر محبوبیت وب افزوده می گردد، نیاز به بایگانی کردن اطلاعات آن نیز بیشتر می شود. موتور جستجو گر نیز در واقع ایت اطلاعات را نیز بایگانی کرده، در زمان مورد نیاز و به سرعت در اختیار کاربران قرار می دهد. بدون موتور جستجو گر، وب تنها به بخش کوچکی از موفقیت امروزی خود دست می یافت.
در این مقاله به بررسی اجمالی انواع موتورهای جستجو(موتورهای جستجوی خزشگر، اندیس گذار و جستجوگر و رتبه بند) خواهیم پرداخت. سپس به رتبه بندی صفحات وب توسط موتورهای جستجو، قوانین و تلگوریتم های موتورهای جستجو از قبیل HITS و PageRank می پردازیم.

*کلمات کلیدی*
موتورهای جستجو، رتبه بندی صفحات وب، PageRank،HITS

----------


## vangelis_persian

*توسعه الگوریتم دسته بندی شبکه عصبی Fuzzy ARTMAP با استفاده الگوریتم ژنتیک
1-مسعود یقینی 2-محمدعلی شادمانی* 
*چکیده*
شبکه Fuzzy ARTMAP یک شبکه عصبی جهت دسته بندی داده ها می باشد. یکی از فاکتورهای تاثیر گذارنده در این شبکه ترتیب ارایه داده های آموزشی است. در این مقاله با استفاده از الگوریتم ژنتیک ترتیب ورودیهای این شبکه را تکامل داده تا به یادگیری بهتر شبکه کمک نماید. الگوریتم پیشنهادی برروی مجموعه داده هایی از UCI(انبار داده های یادگیری ماشین) مانند Diabetes،Sonar و Breast آزمایش شده است و نتایج آنها با الگوریتم Fuzzy ARTMAP مقایسه گردیده است.
*
کلمات کلیدی*
داده کاوی، شبکه های عصبی، دسته بندی، الگوریتم ژنتیک، تئوری تشدید تطبیقی، Fuzzy ARTMAP و FAM

----------


## farooh

با سلام و احترام 
من برای انجام پایان نامه خود در زمینه آنتولوژی،نیاز به مقایسه روش خود 
با چند خلاصه دستی دارم.
می خواستم از شما خواهش کنم که چند آنتولوژی کوچیک رو از دید خود  خلاصه کنید.
خلاصه کامل هم لازم نیست. تنها مهمترین مفاهیم و خصوصیات موجود در آنتولوژی رو از دید خود بیان کنید(با توجه به ساختار آنها)
اگه از دوستانتون کسی با آنتولوژی آشنایی داره و می تونه کمک کنه معرفی کنید

----------


## behzad_taghi

سلام وقت همگی بخیر
من واسه پایان نامم از یکی از این مقالات کنفرانس داده کاوی استفاده کردم و یکی از مراجعم هست استاد راهنمام گفته حتما باید شماره صفحه در مجله که از صفحه چند تا چند چاپ شده بنویسی چطور می تونم شماره صفحات مقاله موردنظرم رو بدست بیارم ممنون میشم راهنمایی بفرمایید.

----------

